# gauntlet track



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

anyone here included a gauntlet on there layout ? if so how did you do it , thinking of adding a gauntleted bridge to layout under construction .


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I seem to remember that Lee Willis has a gauntlet track on his layout. I imagine he will jump in here when he gets a chance.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There was an article in (I think) Model Railroad Hobbyist a few years ago about doing exactly that. Their website is here: www.model-railroad-hobbyist.com. It is fully indexed, and free to subscribe.


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

usually its a bridge track so both directions have their own rails but the bridge is single track. It eliminates point rails. The South Shore in Gary at he passenger station has a differrent style, switch points add a 2nd track so the freight cars will clear the station, thats on the old and still the new station. I am modeling the South Shore, they have had a bridge gauntlet, not sure I will model that. Since then they have 2 bridged that point so the gauntlet is no longer.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been thinking of using a gauntlet bridge at the swing-away entry to my around the room layout. It certainly would cause comments! Since I make my own turnouts, making the gauntlet frogs would not be that complicated. You could also use frogs from the Proto87 store, assuming they had the right geometry. The disadvantage of doing this as opposed using a turnout at each end is the turnouts give you a track change capability.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

For anyone else like me who had to look up what this is, I think this pic is what J.C. is talking about? Cool concept, would make for some interesting scheduling.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have found that you can video tour most European cities
via their Trams (streetcars). Most have the camera setup so you can see through the windshield. 

In some of the cities the streets are too narrow for
normal double track so they often use 
Gauntlet tracks. These avoid the need for turnout points.
Some are controlled by special tram lights. The driver on
some must visually check for clean track.

Don


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

There was a thread recently about operating a layout where the poster suggested having a passenger train "orbit" the layout to add to the challenge of switching local freights. It seems to me that gauntlet track would be ideal for this, because the passenger train could run unattended without having to remember to reset turnouts.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

GNfan said:


> There was a thread recently about operating a layout where the poster suggested having a passenger train "orbit" the layout to add to the challenge of switching local freights. It seems to me that gauntlet track would be ideal for this, because the passenger train could run unattended without having to remember to reset turnouts.


I'm probably the guy who posted that (it's one of the things we do, anyway). While I don't disagree with your point, lining the turnout back to the main in time is part of the challenge, and it correctly simulates the prototype practice on most railroads.


----------

